# [SOLVED] how to restart udev ?

## E001754

Hi,

When I want to restart udev (either by using the init script or by using a method with 'eselect' that I've found somewhere in the forum), I got this message :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost luc # eselect rc restart udev
> 
> Restarting init script
> ...

 

How can I restart udev without restarting the whole computer ?!?Last edited by E001754 on Sat Nov 07, 2009 6:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ppurka

udevadm trigger  :Question: 

----------

## E001754

thanks. I didn't knew this command.

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah me too.

----------

## marens

But that doesn't work reliable, it doesn't pick up every change in configs like i had to learn here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-790550-highlight-hauppauge.html

----------

